# Looking for a Northern California Breeder/therapy work



## TiffC (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a breeder who has dogs who have done therapy or service dog work as I am looking to get a service dog. Redwood Runs Pet Resort has Whopper Von Tronje (V Whopper von Tronje) and will be breeding to Kimmelot's Elegant Rose V Grey (Kimmelot's Elegant Rose v Gray). I was told both were therapy dogs and I intend to go check out their temperaments. Does anyone know of these dogs or would be able to point me in the direction of another breeder in the area who may have dogs with the temperament I need? Thanks so much!
Tiffany


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't help you with a particular recommendation, since I don't personally know these dogs, the breeder or your area. However, ask to see the therapy dog certification. There is a gentleman in my area that breeds Labs and advertises the parent dogs as "therapy dogs". But they have never been certified. He brings them to visit his elderly father in a private assisted living facility. That is it. I am not sure I would consider them "therapy dogs", at least not as I understand the term.

A certified (or non-certified, for that matter) therapy dog isn't necessarily going to produce service dog candidate puppies. If your goal is a service dog, look at organizations that breed and/or train and place dogs that perform the duty you need. 

There is a whole section of this BB that covers service dogs. You might want to post this in that forum. It is titled "Guide, Therapy & Service Dogs" and is down the forum list a ways. You'll get responses from experts, which is always a good thing!
Sheilah


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Who is breeding this litter? I think Whopper is owned by Traci Needles (Nadelhaus), but I don't know anything about the dam--she's a potpourri of bloodlines and has some backyardy kind of stuff behind her, I am not sure how these bloodlines would combine. I do know her grandfather Zakso z Gentu, a tough, civil dog.


----------



## TiffC (Jan 10, 2013)

Bobbi Jo King and David Oawster are the one's who are breeding the litter I believe that they bought him from Traci. They also have a long coat male out of whopper and kimmelot's gypsy dancer v gray LFR.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I visited the Oawster's many years ago, if I remember correctly they are near Lodi. I considered buying a pup from them, but didn't. I did like their male, Uran von der Grotte, but if I remember correctly, they were breeding him to whatever backyard-bred female came along. But as I said, this was a long time ago, probably 1996 or thereabouts.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Therapy dog is a far cry from service dog. Sadly, if you're really looking for a service dog your best bet would be a lab or retriever. The chances of success are just much higher when you're considering risking a year or more of training on a dog that might not turn out to be what you want.

If I were you I'd contact some service dog groups that do use shepherds...they are few and far between. But ask them where they generally get dogs from and go to those breeders. I've met a lady before that went to a very highly respected working line breeder and wanted a guide dog. This dog was out of Schutzhund lines and had so much drive (ball drive in particular) that there was no way he would ever work as a guide dog. Any kind of prey object thrown in his way would've made him go after it and no amount of training would decrease that drive.


----------



## TiffC (Jan 10, 2013)

Unfortunately labs and retrievers do not have the height that I need. I need a dog over 25" at the shoulder as I need to be able to grab the harness on the dogs back without leaning over during a dizzy spell and a dog under 25" just wont cut it. I know that there are labs and retrievers that are thay height however breeding dogs above standard tends to cause joint issues and that just isnt ok. Also therapy dogs need to be calm around people, not afraid of loud noises, confident, able to work and not be afraid of walkers and other devices elderly use. These are many traits service dogs need. That is why when looking at lines, therapy dogs are considered a plus as it means the pups may have the calmer temperament that is desired.


----------



## Jason Hillard (Jun 16, 2012)

Valkyre is Located in the Sacramento, CA area... no first hand experience, but I believe they do have certified therapy dogs, good luck!

index


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a long coat male from bobbi last year. He is a wonderful dog with great temperament. I also know one of his siblings from another litter, around 2 yrs old, he's still doing great. Also Bobbi is a CGC and therapy dog tester, she is very knowledgable of the dogs.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

I second the recommendation for Valkyre index Rebecca has great dogs that excel in many different venues.


----------

